# Oinktoberfest Results



## Diva Q (Sep 27, 2008)

Top 10

GC-Lunchmeat (WOOT!!! 3rd year in a row))
RGC-Regal BBQ

3-Double D's
4-Hawg Doctors
5-The BBQ effect
6-Nickel City Smoker
7-giggling Pigs
8-One Eyed Jacks
9-Diva Q
10-Ooompapy


Brisket
1-Lunchmeat
2-One Eyed Jacks
3-Regal BBQ

Chicken
1-MEat Heads
2-Regal BBQ
3-Hawg Doctors

Pork 
1-Hawg Doctors
2-Lunchmeat
3-Double D's BBQ

Ribs
1-Red Valley BBQ
2-Double D's BBQ
3-Nickel City Smoker

Dessert

1-Swine Syndicate
2-Diva Q
3-Park Place Pit

Side Dish
1-Diva Q
(I don't have a sheet for this sry)


----------



## Greg Rempe (Sep 27, 2008)

WOW...3 in the top 10!!  AWESOME job everyone!!

Does anyone have Lunchmeat contact info?


----------



## woodman3222 (Sep 27, 2008)

Way to go looking forward to seeing some pictures.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 27, 2008)

Excellent job folks! There must be a helluva party going on up there!


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Sep 27, 2008)

*Way to go Witt!!!!!!!*   

That's quite an upset there in dessert.


----------



## wittdog (Sep 27, 2008)

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> *Way to go Witt!!!!!!!*
> 
> That's quite an upset there in dessert.


The more I think about things the more I think PUCK Q might be the way to go....
BTW not really an upset...Divas was first as well....she lost the tie breaker...so give Diva a round of applause as well.


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Sep 27, 2008)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Uncle Bubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Let's do it.


----------



## Cliff H. (Sep 28, 2008)

No pics no Oink.


----------



## john pen (Sep 28, 2008)

Your all winners for trying and showing up... :roll: 

Congrats all,....


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Awesome job guys!!   

See you all next year!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 28, 2008)

Congrats to Diva, Oompappy and Double D.  Way to go guys.


----------



## john pen (Sep 28, 2008)

Puff said:
			
		

> Awesome job guys!!
> 
> See you all next year!



We'll carpool !!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 28, 2008)

That tie breaker must have been something else!


----------



## Div (Sep 28, 2008)

Way to go Diva lets get some pics posted up there !!!


Btw where was this held ?


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 28, 2008)

john pen said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet!  8)


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 28, 2008)

our guys rock!  congrats!!


----------



## swampdaddysbbq (Sep 28, 2008)

Just returned home  from another fantastic event.  Once again, George, Val and gang-Great job! was great to see old friends and finally introduce ourselves to Bruce,Wittdog and family. Congrats to all the teams. You are all winners. A special thanks to Smokin in the Igloo for their hospitality. Nothing quite like sitting around Sat. aft eating candied pansies and drinking beer, and discussing bbq. LOL


----------



## atruckerswife (Sep 28, 2008)

Some pics of Oink........  Some were taken by 2 guys whom were playing with my camera,


----------



## wittdog (Sep 28, 2008)

We had a great time with some great neighbors at Oink this year. Congrats to all those that got calls and competed….Everyone from the board finished in the top third overall.  Top ten got calls which was cool and a nice improvement with that many teams. Thanks to everyone for everything.

Top 15 overall
1 Lunchmeat
2 Regal BBQ
3 Double D’s
4 Hawg Doctors
5 BBQ Effect
6 Nickel City Smokers
7 Giggling Pigs
8 One Eyed Jacks
9 Diva Q
10 Oompappy
11 Good Smoke
12 Habanero Hog
13 Swine Syndicate
14 Smoking in the Igloo
15 Donnies Smokehouse


Heres how we did
Chicken 6th place
Ribs 26th
Pork 15th
Brisket 16th
Side Dish 4th
Dessert 1st (Tie with Diva)

We didn’t get a lot of pics but here are the ones we did



Louisa I didn't even get a chance to say hi


----------



## Cliff H. (Sep 28, 2008)

Lots of great pics.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 28, 2008)

what did you guys turn in for dessert?


----------



## wittdog (Sep 28, 2008)

We did peach cobbler with ice cream the boys made on site..I did the cobbler on the Yabba Dabba Do


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 28, 2008)

wow, I got a first with that same turn in once....hard to
beat homemade ice cream.


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Sep 28, 2008)

I thought it was pixi stix on whip cream.


----------



## Rag1 (Sep 28, 2008)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Uncle Bubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I got to taste both. Fantastic stuff.


----------



## Griff (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm with Rag on this issue. I tasted them both also. I heard the tie-breaker was a coin toss. I would have had to do the same to pick one over the other.


----------



## Unity (Sep 28, 2008)

Great comp, everyone! BBQ Central was well represented and did well. It's hard to know what the judges like, 'cause I know there were some turn-ins from our group that were really, really good and beautifully presented. A fun time in Clarence. It was great to see you all.

--John


----------



## Diva Q (Sep 28, 2008)

Ok now that I have had a few hours of sleep I can actually type something. 

I was so dissappointed to be so sick this past weekend. Not for the scores or for the standings but certainly because there were so many bbq teams I wanted to get around and talk to. It just didn't happen. I didn't even get my midnight chat with Wittdog. :-(

Wittdog said it probably the best when he saw me on Friday that I looked like i usally do come Saturday ragged worn down bad mascara etc LOL - except it was Friday and I was just getting there. It took a lot of drugs to get me standing straight up on Friday to make the trip. It was still worth it for sure. Thanks to Lynn for even replenishing my supply of non drowsy cold n flu pills. 

I got some really incredible surprises on Friday. The first being my beloved teammates John and Louisa showed up having worked some last minute miracles with their respective bosses to accomodate them making the trip. That truly was the best for us. Being together at least one more comp before the Jack was incredible. I will always say that I think I have the best team on the planet . Then another terrific surprise my dear friends Brian & Barb from Strodes BBQ showing up. That was great too then I got a really nice present from the entire BIG Sids bbq team - a bottle of single barrel Jack signed by the entire crew there to wish us luck. I also got to give a hug to a terrific guy John Pen. It was great to see him still cute as always. Another cool surprise was Smoking in the Igloos Adrian who gave me a foot massager to take home and use. My feet are always killing me come Saturday night. You know once again it just goes to show you that the BBQ community is truly one of the kindest groups of people in the world IMHO.

We had a nice group for the potluck. The food was amazing for sure. Lots of wonderful meats salmon from Griff, Mac n cheese, sausages homemade from Witt, a wickedly sinful bread pudding from Double D's,fresh salsa and a terrifc corn pudding from habenero Hog, pork shanks from bruce, sausages from Smoked Meats, a HUGE seafood paella from Grillin for a cure, Oasis made some BBQ nachos with all the trimmings, Skewered bacon jerk chicken from Oompappy etc etc. I am sure I am missing some stuff but it was all good. I wish I could have kept what I ate down.  Vlad did his best as always to take care of me. Makes me realize how lucky I am to have such a caring thoughtful husband.

Great to see some friends though- Meeting Griff and his wife was just great. What a lovely couple as well as John (Unity) and his wife. I got some really lovely compliments from John and they meant a lot to me thank you. Such wonderful people. Simcoe County SMokers showed up on Saturday and provided a lot of comedic relief. (ask them how long it takes to go through the corn maze LOL-thought we were going to have to send in a search and rescue team) Plus the boys from Sids John and Woody - just adore those guys. Steve from Regal BBQ popped by for a chat and I was thrilled for his RGC.  Earlier this year Steve was my neighbour at another comp. He is a great guy with a terrific family. Oasis bbq was right next to us and they made great neighbours at this comp. Seeing Rag's new chicken cooker and Dallas's geer pit made me drool a lot for sure. Had a good conversation with Mark D. from alabama (QN) he is a true gentleman of BBQ for sure. 

Overall I had a rough time keeping focused on the meats it was not a good cook for me at all. Missed doing some of my regular things. Nothing seemed to be going right other than dessert and our sidedish which Louisa cooked most of thank goodness.  I am positive I would not have gotten either sidedish or dessert done without Louisa and John.

I got a couple hours of rest on Friday night an felt pretty good on Saturday morning - had a couple of PB&J sammies that mostly stayed down. Michelle from Lunchmeat was kind enough to provide me coffee to help me keep going. Really nice lady. Would have like to spend more time talking with her and the team. My ribs were crap and I had a hard time picking out what to even put in the box. Griff watched me trying to make my selections and I did what I could with what I had. The same for pork (overcooked mushy ugh) and chicken (still hate it) . Ugh. Just not good at all. 

I was thrilled to see many of my friends take walks.  I was even more thrilled though for the Swine Syndicate (still the cutest little men on the BBQ circuit) for the 1st in dessert. Got a few comments that no one had ever seen me so quiet at an awards ceremony. Usually i am the one screaming and hollering at the awrds. LOL not this time.

I have to also add that if it wasn't for Louisa and John there Vlado would have had to pack up everything himself. I had nothing left in me. They did all of the work on Saturday. I am the luckiest Pit boss to have this type of team. They just went at it and got everything done before the awards. 

As soon as the awards were over we didn't stay to chat like we normally like to do. I had to get back to the hotel and lay down before I passed out.
Wish I could have said good bye to a few other people but I got something really important a couple of hugs from two little BBQ men to wish me luck. That was great.


----------



## GoodSmokeBBQ (Sep 29, 2008)

Man its going to be hard getting through work today, we is tired.

What a great weekend, a fantastic way to cap the year.  Great to meet Griff and Unity (thanks for making the trip!).   It is awesome seeing the board do so well!  Can’t beat hanging with lots of friends, kids running around crazy (witt running around crazy, watch out for that awning).

We managed 11th overall even with our standard super tank in chicken.

Good luck to Diva next month. Go get’em!


----------



## Molson (Sep 29, 2008)

atruckerswife said:
			
		

> Some pics of Oink........  Some were taken by 2 guys whom were playing with my camera,



I have no idea what you're talking about.  8)


----------



## 007bond-jb (Sep 29, 2008)

Congrats to all Oink particapants & winners.


----------



## atruckerswife (Sep 29, 2008)

Molson said:
			
		

> atruckerswife said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not surprised you don't remember Molson,


----------



## Molson (Sep 29, 2008)

eh, when ya start to end up in pictures like this, there may have been one or two too many beers...


----------



## wittdog (Sep 29, 2008)

Ok…now that I’ve spent the whole day asleep and am starting to feel  human again….Its time for my Oink recap…First I’d like to thank Bruce for coming out and cooking with us he was a great teammate and steeped right up…its always a good time hanging out with Bruce…
	I didn’t make it down to the pot luck…the cooks meeting and not being able to find my pork rub…put my cook time line out of wack…but Lynn did make me a plate and what I had was very good.
	We had some great neighbors for this comp…Oompappy was on one side…(Nancy those cookies were awesome..and thanks for the coffee and the help at the end of the comp)…Lunchmeat was behind us..as always those guys are a good time..Goodsmoke, the Misfits of Meat and the BBQ Effect were across the road…we couldn’t have asked for better neighbors.
	Diva was a trooper you could tell she wasn’t feeling well but still did a good job getting everything organized for the pot luck and still made all her turn ins..When they called you for second place dessert both me and Lynn were wondering WTF did the first place team turn in….Thanks for the dinos and the grill it game that game is awesome the boys had a little time to play in between the rain and all the teams stopping by thought it was just awesome.
	Molson and the crew for SCS stepped up and helped with the Ice-cream…thanks guys. I feel bad I didn’t have much time to talk with the Rag and Barb and Dallas…but that always seems to happen at comps so many teams so little time.
	It was real cool that Griff and Unity and there wives made it to the comp.  We had a great time hanging out with them and thanks for the Salmon and Breakfast Sunday….Griff had to take a pic of his…
Its always nice to see JP I wish he would have made it back…
	All in all a good comp…we had some miscues but we managed to work thru them and learned a lot..Now its time to stow the gear a think about next year…and practice….
	I did miss Bubba no one seems to be able to cheer me up like him…maybe next year….

     The guy from Oasis BBQ made up some real cool..marshmellow guns for the boys that were a blast to play with.


----------

